# Any one in Brooklyn to rescue this one



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope this link takes you to the right page. An emaciated little 5 pound female Malt for adoption. Bottom right corner!



Log In | Facebook

Brooklyn Center 

COLA - ID#A0924951

I am an unaltered female, white Maltese.
... 
The shelter staff think I am about 1 year old.

I weigh 5 pounds.

I was found in NY 11208.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 23, 2012

DO NOT call and say you are adopting unless you truly intend on physically going to the shelter to adopt the dog. It ties up phones lines and is a waste of the staff's time to explain the adoption procedure over the phone for someone who is purposely not going to show up. They need every free second of their time to answer calls, assist actual adopters, process intakes, and care for the animals. More importantly, they will note the dog’s file that an adopter is en route which will prevent an actual adopter from saving the dog. This is considered a "fake adoption" hold and that is how dogs fall through the cracks and end up being killed. 

For more information on adopting, please visit our website: urgentdeathrowdogs.org and click on “How You Can Help.” There are also helpful links with information on each main album description.


Brooklyn - 718-272-7201 (hit 0 for operator, do not leave a message. May need to hit 0 a few times at the end of each cycle to keep their phone ringing)!!See more
—


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I was just about to post this girl on SM and saw your thread. She needs help! Adoption starts at noon. There are a lot of people on Facebook wanting to help her so I think she will be safe, but I wont rest until I know for sure! She breaks my heart


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is her photo, if you can't see the one Michelle posted.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my God. I don't think I will ever be right after seeing that poor baby. How does someone let that happen? Who are these people and what is wrong with them? I'm just speechless and very very sad.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> Here is her photo, if you can't see the one Michelle posted.


 
Thanks for posting the piccie! I couldn't find a direct link to do it.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, I just want to snatch her up! I can just see so much potential in her. I really hope she ends up being safe and finds a loving home :heart:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sweet Jesus....how does this happen? Lifting up a HUGE prayer for her safety and the PERFECT forever home. ♥


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I am sitting in my office crying - that completely breaks my heart


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just read this update from Metropolitan Maltese Rescue: _"We know about this dog.. Her owners have been seeking her for some time, and will happily finally be reunited with her."_

I'm putting my trust in the rescue that they know more information than the public about how this poor baby ended up in this condition, because it seems a little odd to me. Either way, I just want her to be clean and safe!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Leigh, I was thinking the same thing. I was trying not to rush to judgement about the "owners", it is just so difficult when you see a fluff this neglected. Also, even if you are the owners, with this Malt so malnurished, it would be difficult to determine from this photo if it was actually your fluff. Hoping that a very thorough investigation is done before the fluff is placed back with that family.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I sure hope that her owners did lose her, and not something worse. I just want the poor baby to be warm and safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I can't believe what she looks like. I don't know anyone at Metropolitan Maltese but they are the NYC Rescue org and from what I hear they are well respected. I have no idea what could have happened with this girl. I pray the "owners" are legit and that they will be checked out carefully. Worries me that she was never spayed too.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Then I just read this update from a poster: "_Not sure where all this udpating is coming from but Posh Pets Rescue is taking this dog and have been working on this all morning with shelter, unless they decide to gvie her back to orginal owner which I am find out now." _

Sounds like there are many people trying to save her, but with all the different updates I am worried that this will be a case of the bystander effect where "everybody thinks that somebody else is doing something about it." They are not answering any phone calls due to "high volume," so it is difficult to get any direct info.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Dear Lord! That poor poor baby. Whatever happened??? I pray for this little one and hope someone saves her. I am so so sad.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Her picture made me cry...Is this baby safe somewhere?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Leigh can u pls keep us updated on this precious fluff.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

SAFE! 

She is in the hands of Posh Pet Rescue, and is already in her new foster home. 

The foster mom is supposed to be posting updated pics soon. I will share when she does! 

phewwwwwww!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

RudyRoo said:


> SAFE!
> 
> She is in the hands of Posh Pet Rescue, and is already in her new foster home.
> 
> ...


thank goodness. I couldn't even imagine her going back to her owner.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!! Great news!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

What a blessing!!! Cannot wait to hear the foster Mommy is doing with this little one. I hope she will join SM so we can watch her beautiful journey of healing. ♥.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just double checked the shelter's site and she's thankfully not there anymore so glad she got to a rescue. Broke my heart to see a Shih tzu there too. They said he was aggressive but I kind of doubt it.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Phew! I'm glad that little girl is safe  I really didn't want her going back to her owners. Now she can start eating some good old food, as it doesn't look like she has had much recently.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my dear, is all I can say about her current condition. I cannot even comprehend it. But I am ever so relieved she is now in the loving arms of the rescue organization.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So glad this little girl is safe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

There's excellent news. Terry posted this link in FB this morning. This is that emaciated little girl. She's going to be safe and loved now. Hoping you might want to add FB replies thanking Post Pets Rescue.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...546.156426391112800.1511765497&type=1&theater


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't believe someone would allow any animal to reach such a state. I can't believe they would of even considered returning her to her original owners. I am so glad to see she is in a safe and warm environment and hopefully with time she will be able to find her furever home.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:crying:Oh, that poor precious little angel. Thank goodness she is saved to a kind, loving foster home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BellaEnzo said:


> I can't believe someone would allow any animal to reach such a state. *I can't believe they would of even considered returning her to her original owners.* I am so glad to see she is in a safe and warm environment and hopefully with time she will be able to find her furever home.


Amanda - it turns out that that was only a rumor. Who the heck would start a rumor like that? What's with people? But they said they think she came from a mill or/or was abandoned on the streets for a long while. Praying permanent damage wasn't done to her and so glad she's safe.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So glad to hear she is safe too. We had just started to work on helping , but so glad a rescue was able to get her faster.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

It just breaks my heart to see how some animals get treated. I thank God that she is in a foster home and will get the love, attention and food that she so deserves.


----------

